# General > Recipes >  Anybody heard of a Friendship Cake

## islandhopper

Have always pondered on this, i rememebr a family friend making this special cake/loaf no idea, which was platted.....any ideas anyone?

----------


## Commore

> Have always pondered on this, i rememebr a family friend making this special cake/loaf no idea, which was platted.....any ideas anyone?


It's a right old fashioned fruit cake, kind of like a simnel cake, it was only served to special friends on afternoons, or high teas on Sunday's.  :Smile: 
Victorian Era, I believe.

----------


## you

I had never heard of this, so I Googled it. Got some interesting sires.

----------


## you

Never heard of this before, but "Googling" it gave some interesting sites.

----------


## poppett

My ex mother in law had a friendship cake recipe.   A small part of the basic mixture was kept aside to start the cake off the next time........almost fermented in fact.   Never knew the secrets of the recipe, but it was measured in cup fulls, which would lead me to think it was an American idea.

----------


## Allsorts

I have a friendship cake recipe but its the one where you keep it going i.e you give some away of the mixture and cook one yourself and that leaves you some mixture to add stuff too etc  Haven't made it in years

----------


## poppett

Thank you Allsorts, that is the same kind of cake my mil used to make.

----------


## islandhopper

Well thanks folks for the replies, but i still need a recipe!..... I do like the the tranditional idea of giving part of the mixture to your friends!

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Take equal parts of kindness, thoughtfulness and unselfishness.

Mix in an atmosphere of love.

Scatter in some gentle words & pleasant smiles.

Add a spice of cheerfulness mixed with a hearty laugh 

And share it with everybody generously.   :Smile:

----------


## islandhopper

Hmm i like that alot!...well said!

----------


## brandy

Friendship cake starter recipe 
Use a large mixing bowl

1 cup (250g/8oz) SR flour
1 cup (300g/10 fl oz or half pint) milk
1/2 cup (125g/4 oz)sugar
2 tsp dried active yeast

NB. I normally use a normal mug

Mix all together then leave 2 days

Continue as below

IF MIXTURE HAS BEEN GIVEN TO YOU

Day 1 - Place in a large mixing bowl and cover with a tea towel
Day 2 - Leave well alone
Day 3 - FEED - 1 cup (250g/8oz) SR flour
                          1 cup(300g/10 fl oz/half pint) milk
                          1/2 cup (125g/4 oz) sugar
                          stir and cover
Day 4 - Stir and cover
Day 5 - Stir and cover
Day 6 - Divide into 3 parts, give 1 or 2 away
Day 7 - ADD to 1 part - 2 cups (500g/8oz) SR flour 
                                       3/4 cup (180mls/5ish fl oz)Vegetable Oil
                                       1/2 tsp salt
                                       1 tsp mixed spice
                                       2 beaten eggs
                                       1 cup(250g/4oz) sugar 

Mix well and bake in 2lb (1kg) loaf tin 11/2 - 2 hours

Gas 2
250 -300 F
140 C  
Fruit & Nut Friendship Cake
Ingredients
1-1/2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 cup (250g/8oz) sugar
2 cups (500g/16oz) Plain flour 
2/3 cup (100g/2.5fl oz) vegetable oil
2 teaspoons baking powder
1-1/2 teaspoons vanilla
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 cup(250g/8oz) chopped apples
3 cups (750g/24 oz) starter 
1 cup(250g/8oz) raisins or chopped nuts
1 egg plus 2 egg whites

Method/Procedure

Combine dry ingredients in a large bowl, set aside. In another large bowl mix starter, egg and whites, sugar, oil and vanilla. Add flour mixture, apples and raisins or nuts. Pour into a greased and floured loaf pan. Bake at Gas 4, 180¡C, 350¡F for an hour. Cool, then dust with icing sugar.

This recipe can be adapted to taste you could try any combination of fruit and nuts as long as the total equals 2 cups (500g/16oz).

----------


## islandhopper

thanks very much......sounds good!

----------


## Beat Bug

I used to make this cake years ago, and was just about to post a request for the starter recipe when I found this thread!  My neighbour gave me a starter cup about 25 years ago, but as the kids grew up, I made it less, and it eventually fizzled out. It is also known as 'Cut and come again' cake, or 'Herman' cake. 

Thank you Brandy for the recipe!

----------

